
Modern CSS Explained for Dinosaurs – Actualize – Medium - rbanffy
https://medium.com/actualize-network/modern-css-explained-for-dinosaurs-5226febe3525?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BMx20V%2BLISHOKBRdvR%2FGAwA%3D%3D
======
pragmatick
See here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16306371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16306371)

